# Commerce or PCM?



## CommanderShawnzer (May 29, 2013)

As described in title.
Whichever i take i will be taking CS as optional
I suck at Algebra and chemistry(tough to remember the electronic valencies and stuff)
I have got a CGPA of 8 in my 10th board results(GP in Maths was 7)
I feel PCM->Engineering is tough
while Com->MBA is easier


----------



## theserpent (May 29, 2013)

First of all telll me what do you wan't to become.
If you want to become a programer you can do Commerce with computer(as a core subject)

So, As you suck in chemistry and alegbra IMO It's better to go for commerce with subjects like Computer and stats or economics or whatever your college offers (Business and Accounts are compulsory)


----------



## rst (May 29, 2013)

If you want do BCA , MCA (as you want computer as optional subject)
Then maths is important subject (As entrance exam. of MCA in good institute require +2 level maths)


----------



## The Conqueror (May 29, 2013)

Doesn't commerce rely heavily on mathematics? As far as I know, one needs a keen interest in statistics, probability etc. for commerce. But I guess it isn't compulsory.


----------



## rst (May 29, 2013)

Yeah
commerce doesnot rely heavily on mathematics.
That why maths is optional subject in commerce stream
--------------------------------------------------------
But commerce with maths will give you much more opportunity in future


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 30, 2013)

Studying commerce requires communication and intellectual skills. Engineering requires nothing!! I don't see any use of algebra and chemistry in engineering if you take cse branch. These all will be over in a semester. And rest is coding.


----------



## Nipun (May 30, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> while Com->MBA is easier



Nothing is 'easier'. Commerce requires equal amount of efforts as required in science. Often people think that if one was taken commerce, there is no need to study, it is too easy or there is no scope. Subjects in commerce like accounts and economics are not very easy, and require a fair amount of practice.
Don't think you can choose commerce and enjoy all year & study only a night before exams. Efforts are needed everywhere.


----------



## theserpent (May 30, 2013)

^ +1.True


----------



## funskar (May 30, 2013)

Why these guys think that commerce is easier & treats it like a lolipop

Even selling tea at streets is hard unless a chaiwala give his 100%


----------



## Nipun (May 30, 2013)

funskar said:


> Why these guys think that commerce is easier & treats it like a lolipop



Not just 'easier', but 'inferior' too.


----------



## Niilesh (May 30, 2013)

IMO commerce are more free in 11th and 12th than IIT focused students(correct me if i am wrong)


----------



## theserpent (May 30, 2013)

funskar said:


> Why these guys think that commerce is easier & treats it like a lolipop
> 
> Even selling tea at streets is hard unless a chaiwala give his 100%



They regard "arts" students more inferior


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 30, 2013)

Applied for commerce(with optional IP) in my school(its supposed to be "junior college")

Commerce is easier for _me_
I'm good at stats/probability
I'm good at English
I'm good at economics
going for PCM would be suicide.I suck horribly at Algebra and Chemistry(realised this in 2nd term of 10th)

Now i'm aiming for IIM.Will work hard this year in Commerce(and in 12th too)


----------



## Nipun (May 30, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Applied for commerce(with optional IP) in my school(its supposed to be "junior college")


Good for you.  




CommanderShawnzer said:


> I'm good at stats/probability


No 'probability' in commerce(except in mathematics). Not saw atleast till now.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> I'm good at English


I doubt. 



Spoiler



 Just kidding





CommanderShawnzer said:


> I'm good at economics


Although economics in 11th is similar to X's, it changes in XII. Will not stay easy(that again, depends on you).



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Now i'm aiming for IIM.Will work hard this year in Commerce(and in 12th too)



Don't aim for IIM yet. Aim for good marks in 11th and 12th first.


----------



## theserpent (May 30, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Applied for commerce(with optional IP) in my school(its supposed to be "junior college")
> 
> Commerce is easier for _me_
> I'm good at stats/probability
> ...



Just listen in class(esp Accounts and stats) and you can easily score 90+ .
Btw is it state board or CBSE?

Same here I am aiming for IIM-B/ISB or if i can go to us-MIT,Harvard


----------



## Nipun (May 30, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Just listen in class(esp Accounts and stats) and you can easily score 90+ .



+1. *The* most important thing.


----------



## theserpent (May 30, 2013)

Some tips on how to score good in A/C,Business,stats
For Accounts
Go through the FORMAT of all the sums, understand it work out atleast 5 sums per chapter, once your good with it, you will not be tensed during exams  and will ace accounts

Business:
Just BYHEART It,Write in your own words in business it's sadly more you write more you score 

Stats:
Just write all forumlae and you will be able to do the sums easily


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 30, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Just listen in class(esp Accounts and stats) and you can easily score 90+ .
> *Btw is it state board or CBSE?*
> 
> Same here I am aiming for IIM-B/ISB or if i can go to us-MIT,Harvard



CBSE.


----------



## Nipun (May 30, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Some tips on how to score good in A/C,Business,stats
> For Accounts
> Go through the FORMAT of all the sums, understand it work out atleast 5 sums per chapter, once *your *good with it, you will not be tensed during exams  and will ace accounts


*you're
Also, 5 questions per chapter? I would say 2 per topic. Another thing, concepts matter in accounts. Everything is related to what you have studied earlier in accounts, so pay attention to everything. Don't skip anything. 

Serpy, thanks for the tips. Might be useful for me too.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 30, 2013)

Nipun said:


> *you're
> Also, 5 questions per chapter? I would say 2 per topic. Another thing, concepts matter in accounts. Everything is related to what you have studied earlier in accounts, so pay attention to everything. Don't skip anything.
> 
> Serpy, thanks for the tips. *Might be useful for me too*.



 I always thought you to be PCM/Engineer guy


----------



## theserpent (May 30, 2013)

Nipun said:


> *you're
> Also, 5 questions per chapter? I would say 2 per topic. Another thing, concepts matter in accounts. Everything is related to what you have studied earlier in accounts, so pay attention to everything. Don't skip anything.
> 
> Serpy, thanks for the tips. Might be useful for me too.



Serisouly on the side note our teacher used to do 8+ sums per chapter in accounts which was more than enough for me,and I was bored during the exam time(we had like 5 days for accounts) I just worked out some papers-All somes tallied  and I scored 94  in boards


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Just listen in class(esp Accounts and stats) and you can easily score 90+ .
> Btw is it state board or CBSE?
> 
> Same here I am aiming for IIM-B/ISB or if i can go to us-MIT,Harvard



Which class are you in? MIT and Harvard are no child's play to get into. So I hope you're working uber-hard. But if you've taken commerce in 11-12, it will be more difficult for you to get into these places TBH. Especially MIT because MIT requires one math and one science subject test in the SAT. Harvard I think requires math and one more subject test to get in, not sure if science is compulsary. But usually the sciences are better regarded.

I'm not saying it is impossible to get there because you could always take the science tests, but it would be difficult to prepare for them as a commerce student.


----------

